# Tree Hive.



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

You are about to reinvent Cleo C Hogan's trapout method. He's already done that and is generous with his info, so search for his posts, find his email (often in his posts) and ask him to send you his stuff.

Answering as I believe he would-
Make the connection to the box as short as possible and of impervious material, a short wooden walkway or pvc pipe for example. The idea is to convince the bees that you have just added on a room for them to use so you don't want to ventilate the walkway. A cone would go inside the box and be used if you want to eliminate the bees from the tree.

Hopefully the queen will come out and lay in the box.

Perhaps as a super, but the idea is to provide an extension to the brood space.

Yes, as I remember, after the bees become accustomed to the box and move guards out to its entrance put in a frame of brood.

I don't think time of day is important.

Yes you can leave the box, manage it frame by frame, and take starts for several hives from it during the year.

Cleo- I hope I haven't mangled you method too badly.
Bill


----------



## Skeggley (Jul 25, 2015)

Excellent, just what I needed, thanks whiskers. Knew there would be some info just needed the key word 'cleo'. Plenty of experiences for me to peruse.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Skeggley... Send me an email..... [email protected] I will send you a 12 page document that explains what Whiskers said, above, and has photos of traps in progress.

Yes, Whiskers, you nailed it.

cchoganjr


----------



## Skeggley (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks Cleo, email sent.
I really appreciate your willingness to share, shame there aren't more people like you in this world.
I will endeavour to share my progress.


----------

